# Rack of baby goat in MES.



## moikel (Jun 10, 2012)

Public holiday here pouring rain 3rd day straight. So I might as well cook what I have in freezer. 

About 6 chops but it only weighs 600gms.Made a wet rub of leftover stuff,curry leaf,some homemade Jamaican style curry powder,garlic,ginger, cilantro root,red shallot,a habanero,palm sugar,lime juice & zest.Going to rub it all over then into MES with a pan of chicken stock under.I mixed it all then fried it off a bit with the curry powder  made to a paste with some water. Not the ideal day to smoke but I  have cabin fever.


----------



## moikel (Jun 11, 2012)

Rubbed it,dont see that I am doing anything different in principle.Its just curry goat  but I came at a from a different direction.Sort of a curry based "jerk' like that great recipe scarbelly posted.
	

		
			
		

		
	







It will go into MES for 2 hours at 125c over alder.


----------



## moikel (Jun 11, 2012)

Home alone ate the whole thing,it was tiny.Tender pink in the middle.Had some grunt from the habanero in the rub,curry flavours came through as well. I can see  a few more things like this in the future.

It will be bigger cuts.Its really just a variation of jerk


----------



## dnic (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing.  Never really thought of smoking goat..


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2012)

It was good but really small goat.No fat no margin for error. I think as a style shoulder of lamb might be a better option or upsize goat to the size our Indian & Middle eastern communities prefer. Curry wet rub was best part of it.It will also go better on a bigger juicier cut.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh my that looks great! Curry is one of my favorite flavors!


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2012)

Thai curry got a lot of people interested here.Its a very popular cuisine,there are eatin/takeaway joints everywhere. Its got a bit tired.Lot of Aussies holidayed there over the years.For us its a short trip 9 hours.

I like some of the other styles,Malaysian,Sri Lankan,Fijian & Mauritian. If you have the inclination have a look on the web for Peter Kuruvita he does some wild Sri Lanka stuff.

I got a few more up my sleeve. Might do a dish from Goa in Southern India where there is a Portuguese influence.


----------



## dnic (Jun 15, 2012)

Would you be willing to shareyour curry wet rub recipe? :)


----------



## moikel (Jun 15, 2012)

Dnic said:


> Would you be willing to shareyour curry wet rub recipe? :)


Ingredients are in first post ,Do you want measurements? Happy to walk you through it I share everything.


----------



## smokeydokey (Jul 19, 2012)

Love to see another Goat Guy!  You hit it on the head about the margin of error. Goat is very challenging... Full marks on the degree of difficulty. this looks really good!

-Smokey


----------

